# Any Recommended Online Sites For Buying Vinyl Records?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Any Recommended Online Sites For Buying Vinyl Records?

TIA


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

What kind of records you after BH?

Hard to beat Amazon and eBay really, but I also use Rough Trade.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

musicmarquee


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Bristle Hound said:


> Any Recommended Online Sites For Buying Vinyl Records?
> 
> TIA


Discogs is the only place you will ever need buddy :thumb:

https://www.discogs.com/search/


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Thanks people's :thumb:

Had a few records from Juno Records. Top service & lightening delivery with the bonus of competitive prices too

http://www.juno.co.uk/


----------



## DirtyFlirty (Jan 9, 2017)

I used to buy vinyls several years ago, especially techno, electro and idm.

Discogs is a big marketplace and some record stores also sell there.

I knew about Juno (bought there sometimes), however didn't know about Rough Trade and Musicmarquee, thanks guys.

Other record stores in the UK are Bleep, Interstellar Sounds, Phonica, Honest Jon's, The Vinyl Factory or Rub-A-Dub. There have to be more stores for sure.

In the Netherlands you have Clone, Delsin or Rush Hour. In Germany, HardWax, SpaceHall or Decks. In Spain, Rotor, among others.

You also can check the website of your favourite record labels or artists, some of them redirect you to record stores or even can sell direct to you. Music On Vinyl is another great place to check.

Don't remember more right now, it's been a long time since I stopped being involved in music. As said before, there have to be more stores for sure.


----------



## cubicnick (Jan 7, 2017)

Depends on your music tastes but Normans and Boomkat are where I buy all mine.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyFlirty (Jan 9, 2017)

Yeah, forgot Bookmat, in Manchester if I remember well.


----------

